# Halo 2



## Sin (Oct 15, 2004)

Muahahha the moment all gamers have been waiting for is about to come to pass.  the release of Halo 2 is nov 9th 2004 and i can't wait.  I'll post more info later today on the subject.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 15, 2004)

EGM snagged a nice exclusive with some new single and multiplayer screens...but Bungie won't release any of the plot details...grrr...if you have time, grab the three Halo novels out, The Fall of Reach, The Flood, and First Strike (read them in that order to get the whole story, The Flood is basically Halo the game).  they all give nice back stories explaining how the Spartans came to be, what happened before Halo, and what happens before Halo 2...only thing I'll say...MC isn't the only Spartan left, so Halo 2 should be _very_ interesting.


----------



## bluespacething (Oct 18, 2004)

I have Halo...but I am not a Halo junkie like most people that own an X-Box. I just don't see the greatness of it. Woo let's hook up 4 X-Boxes so we can play 16 player multi player mode. yay! I just don't see the fun in that. The plot part of the game is pretty fun but I think a better multi player shooting game is TimeSplitters 2. That game is so fun.

I'll have to try Halo 2 when it's released but I'm pretty sure I won't be buying it. I wouldn't even own Halo if I didn't get it for Christmas last year.


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 19, 2004)

Let me tell ya, It's great fun to system link xboxes and play halo or any other game. Doesn't change the outcome I'm still getting beat by a 13 year old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


kelly


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2004)

as a high school graduation present, my parents are getting me xbox live and I Graduate in May.  So its gonna be awesome.  i am going to master it offline then by may i can go online and flaunt my skills


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 27, 2004)

bluespacething said:
			
		

> I have Halo...but I am not a Halo junkie like most people that own an X-Box. I just don't see the greatness of it. Woo let's hook up 4 X-Boxes so we can play 16 player multi player mode. yay! I just don't see the fun in that.


BLASPHEMY!!!  J/K   I have to admit, I'm something of a halo junkie myself (come to think of it we've got an 8-person game scheduled for thursday)


----------



## Adept (Nov 10, 2004)

I dont know whether to laugh or cry. Halo 2 is possibly the most spectacular game I have ever played. The only game that comes close is Halo 1. 

 I've bought it and finished it already, and the only thing I can say is:

 WHAT AN ENDING!

 I'm not going to give it away, but suffice to say the single player campaign is much shorter than Halo 1 was, and the very end! OH BOY! You finally get back to earth with the Master Chief all prepped to open up a can of whoop *** on the squid faced covvies, and then the credits roll! NOOO! I want to kill more covenant! Dammit!



*POSSIBLE SPOILERS BELOW*



















 The only downside to Halo 2 is the fact you spend a large portion of time (at least 40%) playing as a Covenant. This isnt really a secret since it's all over the net on reviews and such. But I just cant empathize (and to be frank, I dont want to) with the covvies. I just want to splatter their neon blood all over the walls. The other thing that annoys me is that this special elite is as good as the Master Chief at killing stuff. I mean, the Elites are good, but the Master Chied was the best of the best, an elite cyborg with super powered armour, in built targeting software, etc. The covvie is just the same as every other elite with a nice suit of armour. Nothing special about him, by which I mean the Master Chief should be able to kill him as easily as any other elite.

 Playing as a covvie does flesh out the story line a lot, you get to see it from their perspective, but I would rather have spent that time blasting away at more aliens. It is much easier to be the MC than the Arbiter.

 Oh, and if you are a Halo fan, get the collectors edition. Here in Aus it was the same price as the regular edition, and the extra stuff is deinately very cool.


----------



## Satt (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah, I went and got it Monday night at midnight and I loved the intro. I haven't really had time to play it a lot yet though.

The storyline looks great though.


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah i am picking it up after school today...i was just waiting for my check form work to come in.


----------



## Sin (Nov 16, 2004)

Ok the ending to the campagin was wicked stupied and left me feeling unfulfilled.  I was all WTF, I thought that there was another level, but no there was creidits......................oh well I will be getting xbox live very soon


----------



## Adept (Nov 17, 2004)

Sin said:
			
		

> Ok the ending to the campagin was wicked stupied and left me feeling unfulfilled. I was all WTF, I thought that there was another level, but no there was creidits.


 Yeah, there you have the Master Chief all primed to kick some covenant *** and rip the last remaining council members apart, and the frickin credits roll! 

 "Master Chief, what are you doing on the Covenant ship?"

 "Finishing this fight. Sir."

 Hoo rah! Oh yeah, we're gonna be kickin ***! And then...




 The credits...


 I was not happy.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Nov 17, 2004)

I have always been a fan of the tom clancy games, Im not much for run and gun. I like games where you have to be very calculated and strategic.


----------



## Adept (Nov 17, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I have always been a fan of the tom clancy games, Im not much for run and gun. I like games where you have to be very calculated and strategic.


 Oh there is no end to the level of strategy and calculation in Halo or Halo 2. It is just much, much faster. Your can be killed in less than a second if you miscalculate, so planning your moves in advance is crucial. It isnt the slow, methodical stealth calculations of Splinter Cell, or the more realistic ones of the Ghost Recon games, it is very different, but its not just a matter of finding the best gun and then blasting all before you in a hail of bullets. You have to duck through cover, use grenades to force your enemies into a favourable position, make sure you have the best weapons for the job (since you can only carry two weapons at once) make sure you get the element of surprise and try not to get pinned down, it really is a thinking game, as well as one of reflxes and skill.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmm, I always thought halo seemed like it was just quake on steriods. Ill have to give it a try. I have just been playing ghost recon and R6 so much it seems like the transition wouldnt be easy.


----------



## someguy (Nov 23, 2004)

I played it this weekend.
I like Halo better.  I think the main reason I didn't like it much was not the game but a combination of the people I was playing against( think pwn'd) and some people being stupid(don't ask)


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 30, 2004)

My roomie bought the second version of the game and we've been doing the multi-player hunt and kill each other portion for hours. Lots of laughter and lots of "aww damn you!" during that time. 
We find it a blast and while he hasn't played the straight story line part of the game it doesn't matter... it's really well done and well thought out. The original was lots of fun as well but this new version is awesome.  We're hoping to invite several guys over for a 4 or 6 player hunt-n-kill-'em game as my roomie has a projection tv and a whole wall to put the game up on... it'd rock!


----------



## Sin (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been told that legendary is harder than in the first game and Hard in Halo 2 is like Ledgendary in halo 1...Now where my friends exagerating or what?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2005)

Heroic in Halo 2 is a pain in the _****!!!_ right now I'm on a particular level with the Arbiter and the Elites that have been turned into Flood are incredibly...tenacious...:angry: ...and until I beat Heroic I won't even attempt Legendary...I'm quite liable to pitch the doorstop known as the X-Box controller through my TV...


----------



## Adept (Feb 8, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Heroic in Halo 2 is a pain in the _****!!!_ right now I'm on a particular level with the Arbiter and the Elites that have been turned into Flood are incredibly...tenacious...:angry: ...and until I beat Heroic I won't even attempt Legendary...I'm quite liable to pitch the doorstop known as the X-Box controller through my TV...


  Actually, Legendary on most of Halo 2 was, I thought, easier than on Halo. It just seemed easier to get stranded behind one piece of terrain with next to no health and no ammo in Halo 1.

  Having said that, the final level with the white mohawk brute is only just short of impossible. I'll give you the hint now, since it will hopefully save you hours of frustration without impairing the enjoyment of the storyline:

  The mohawk brute is protected by a special shield. You cannot hurt this shield. Wait until Sgt Johnson shoots at him with the beam rifle. He will hit him twice in a very short period of time. You now have an opportunity to shoot him. Use the covie carbine. About halfway through a magazine of carbine rounds, his shields will go down. Now you can hurt him, but only for a second. Wash rince and repeat as many times as necessary.


----------



## Sin (Feb 10, 2005)

Took my friend and I about 4 hours to beat the MoFo....on Ledgendary that is...it wasn't tarturus that was hurting us it was the other brutes that came in later and in diffent interfuls


----------



## Adept (Feb 13, 2005)

Sin said:
			
		

> Took my friend and I about 4 hours to beat the MoFo....on Ledgendary that is...it wasn't tarturus that was hurting us it was the other brutes that came in later and in diffent interfuls


 Once you figure out _what the hell you're supposed to be doing_ it gets much easier. I mean, I spent hours just blazing away at Tartarus with twin plasma rifles, twin needlers, dropping grenades on his head, sneaking up and bashing him with the Sword...

 Hours and hours of frustration, until someone finally told me you have to wait for the beam rifle shots...


----------



## Sin (Feb 15, 2005)

Adept said:
			
		

> Once you figure out _what the hell you're supposed to be doing_ it gets much easier. I mean, I spent hours just blazing away at Tartarus with twin plasma rifles, twin needlers, dropping grenades on his head, sneaking up and bashing him with the Sword...
> 
> Hours and hours of frustration, until someone finally told me you have to wait for the beam rifle shots...




you should ahve realized that if you hit him with the sword and he didn't die...there had to be something about the glowing light around him....LMAO


----------



## Adept (Mar 15, 2005)

Sin said:
			
		

> you should ahve realized that if you hit him with the sword and he didn't die...there had to be something about the glowing light around him....LMAO


 Yeah, but since in the first two difficulty levels you can take his shields down with _regular_ damage, and there is no indication on Legendary that anything is different. I knew he had a shield, I just had no idea of how to take it down.


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2005)

the sargent guy from teh first game takes donw his shield with the covie sniper


----------

